# 5/3 big fat smallie



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

well i started off the day of fishing by taking my kayak to Caesar Creek since i had pretty good luck there the other day. that was NOT the case today. the wind was blowing me around so bad that i could only get two or three casts in before i got blown into the trees or weeds. i fished there for about two hours and only caught one crappie, which thankfully was a pretty big one for my standards.
getting absolutely no good fishing in, i decided to head to one of the creeks close to my house where i had great luck just yesterday. i got there and on the second cast brought in a nice fat smallie, around 10 inches. after going a while without landing any more fish i decided to drastically slow down my presentation. no more than three casts after that i feel a freight train nail my lure and the fight is on! i had my drag set pretty tight and it was still taking out some of the drag! i was fishing on part of a dam and once i got the fish to within 10 feet of me he leaps out of the water and lands right on the cement making my job somewhat easier. this smallie was a porker. she measured out to 15 inches exactly but she weighed a ton. it is my best smallie of the year and probably my heaviest smallie ever (though not the longest). after that i ended up landing a few rock bass who were also quite porky. 
all in all, it was a pretty good day. i have been fishing pretty much every day this week and after today i have a HORRIBLE sunburn so thats the only bad thing. 
PS-i was using my GoPro today so i got much of the action recorded for your viewing pleasure!






Crappie









Rock bass


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Right after you got the tape measure out you caught a hog! Great timing.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice fish and video! I have been wanting to get myself a GoPro for a long time just for fishing purposes!


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

NICE fish dude! That is sweet you got it on the gopro


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome! I've been debating for months weather or not this spot produced fish of any size or any at all for that matter.

Great video.
And I'll probably see you out there sometime


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

nice video and nice catch! i almost bought one of these things too but thought people would wig out if they saw me wearing it. do you get any of that when you wear yours?

(you gotta get some video editing software though - i love these videos, i just get anxious for the next catch!) 

you should try talkin' a little bit too - if that doens't make you feel like too much of a psycho - describe the water, weather, (general) location, why you picked it, what you're targetting, what you're throwing, the retrieve, whether the fish are spawning. when you catch a fish maybe identify how to tell if it's male or female or distinguih a smallmouth from the largemouth (for the newbies). I think you could make a whole career and youtube stardom out of it - I know i'd subscribe to your youtube channel if you brought along a lil editing and some narration


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

SamiFish said:


> nice video and nice catch! i almost bought one of these things too but thought people would wig out if they saw me wearing it. do you get any of that when you wear yours?
> 
> (you gotta get some video editing software though - i love these videos, i just get anxious for the next catch!)
> 
> you should try talkin' a little bit too - if that doens't make you feel like too much of a psycho - describe the water, weather, (general) location, why you picked it, what you're targetting, what you're throwing, the retrieve, whether the fish are spawning. when you catch a fish maybe identify how to tell if it's male or female or distinguih a smallmouth from the largemouth (for the newbies). I think you could make a whole career and youtube stardom out of it - I know i'd subscribe to your youtube channel if you brought along a lil editing and some narration


ha, thanks. the first time i made a fishing video with my GoPro i did a bunch of talking and stuff to try and liven it up but once i got home and downloaded it all i found out that the waterproof housing wont pick up your voice unless you're pretty much yelling and i don't want people to hate me when i'm in close proximity to them. as far as editing is concerned, i have "imovie" on my computer and i used it to condense the movie i posted. at first it was an hour and a half and i condensed it down to like 7 minutes. i would love to have movie editing software but i don't want to spend a ton of money. if i find one thats not like a billion dollars then i will probably pick it up. i only started using my GoPro this week so i'm still trying to get a feel for it.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Alex_Combs said:


> Awesome! I've been debating for months weather or not this spot produced fish of any size or any at all for that matter.
> 
> Great video.
> And I'll probably see you out there sometime


that spot doesnt usually have big fish in it because the creek is usually a pretty low creek (especially in summer) but since we have had so much rain it has let a few good ones swim up to the dam.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

IGbullshark said:


> that spot doesnt usually have big fish in it because the creek is usually a pretty low creek (especially in summer) but since we have had so much rain it has let a few good ones swim up to the dam.


Yeah there were only a handfull of visible bass there today when I went.
I tried (though I knew it would be in vain) to throw just about anything I could at this nesting smallie that was chasing away bluegill from it's bed. It was on the opposite side of the dam that you were fishing in the video. Super decent fish, it was at least 2 1/2-3 pounds.
Saw some guy catch a LMB on that opposite side so I decided to drive around and try after they left.
I did manage to catch what I believe to be the same Rock Bass that you caught, though haha.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Alex_Combs said:


> Yeah there were only a handfull of visible bass there today when I went.
> I tried (though I knew it would be in vain) to throw just about anything I could at this nesting smallie that was chasing away bluegill from it's bed. It was on the opposite side of the dam that you were fishing in the video. Super decent fish, it was at least 2 1/2-3 pounds.
> Saw some guy catch a LMB on that opposite side so I decided to drive around and try after they left.
> I did manage to catch what I believe to be the same Rock Bass that you caught, though haha.


i was there yesterday as well. what time were you there? the smallie may have been the one i caught in the video, it was really heavy. and that rock bass gets around.....my buddy caught it the other day as well as my girlfriend haha.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

montagc said:


> For those of us not in Australia
> 
> 
> Nice fish. I like your video.
> ...


Australia? i dont get it lol. im glad you like the video! it certainly took a while to edit.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

IGbullshark said:


> i was there yesterday as well. what time were you there? the smallie may have been the one i caught in the video, it was really heavy. and that rock bass gets around.....my buddy caught it the other day as well as my girlfriend haha.


I was there at about 3 or so, maybe 4.
I was that weird lookin' guy with the white golfer's cap on.
And yeah, the one I saw had those nice vertical lines like yours did so it's a strong possibility that you caught it before it went on the nest.
Haha well here I was thinking I was special to have caught him.
Only to find out that he was four timing me...


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

montagc said:


> The pic you posted was taken upside down? Come on, it's not funny if I have to explain it.
> 
> I watched the video and never noticed the splits. I just thought you caught them every cast, and in my mind the guy down the bank was getting jealous, lol.
> 
> ...


oh haha its not upside down on my screen and its not upside down on photo bucket. i would have gotten it if it was upside down for me! that guy was getting pretty jealous because the whole time i was catching stuff, he didnt catch anything.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Alex_Combs said:


> I was there at about 3 or so, maybe 4.
> I was that weird lookin' guy with the white golfer's cap on.
> And yeah, the one I saw had those nice vertical lines like yours did so it's a strong possibility that you caught it before it went on the nest.
> Haha well here I was thinking I was special to have caught him.
> Only to find out that he was four timing me...


i was there at that time as well...i didnt catch anything but my girlfriend did.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

IGbullshark said:


> i was there at that time as well...i didnt catch anything but my girlfriend did.


Ahh I see.
Were you the guy who asked if I had any luck? 
I think you were spooling line in the back of your truck or something when I was heading back to my Jeep to go to the other side.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Alex_Combs said:


> Ahh I see.
> Were you the guy who asked if I had any luck?
> I think you were spooling line in the back of your truck or something when I was heading back to my Jeep to go to the other side.


no that wasn't me. i drive a VW jetta with a roof rack


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

IGbullshark said:


> no that wasn't me. i drive a VW jetta with a roof rack


Gotcha, I'll keep an eye out for you then!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Alex_Combs said:


> Gotcha, I'll keep an eye out for you then!


sounds good! ill keep an eye open for you as well


----------

